# Saltwater plants



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A misterious member of this community turned my attention to the following article:

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-04/sl/index.php

Very interesting and inspiring.

To this day quite often I remember snorkeling in shallow waters in Florida. There was a big patch of some sort of grassy looking plant. The patch had a "passage" in the middle. I was just floating in the middle of that passage admiring the white sand and a single small fish that was as interested in me as I was in it. The pulsating movement of the plants following the cadence of the waves was so beautiful.

Certainly a sight that can be emulated in a tank - wavemakers, MH lights, white sand... Maybe one day there will be a "saltwater Amano".

Thank you A.D.I.N.!

--Nikolay


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Apparently there are several members lurking on reefs.org and reefcentral.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...iscussions/15406-marine-planted-aquarium.html


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.nano-reef.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=21721


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

And there's this one too... from the 2005 NBAT contest... took me a while to find the post it was in, located here, but even though the picture is kind of crappy I still find it pretty inspiring... especially since this kind of setup lends itself to keeping seahorses, which is a secret dream of mine


----------



## hazardmoss (Jul 31, 2010)

how can we do a tank like that ? my house isn't near a beach , how can we possibly bring some kind of marine plant back home ?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

hazardmoss said:


> how can we do a tank like that ? my house isn't near a beach , how can we possibly bring some kind of marine plant back home ?


Some salt-water fish stores sell macro-algae like those, or I'd assume you can get them from fellow hobbiests that keep them.


----------



## Amphiprion (Jul 12, 2005)

The best sources right now, to my knowledge, are Gulf Coast Ecosystems and ReefCleaners. The latter is where I got my seagrasses from.


----------

